# Reccomend Me a good windscreen washer additive please ??



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

The windscreen on M7 o7 transit van allways smears when I use the washers Which of course is often as winter approaches ! I allways wash the winscreen realy well and the blades are as new So Im thinking it has to be the additive ? TIA !! :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Einszett Kristallklar. Superb stuff. First time I used it after using several others that all failed to shift the [email protected] of my windscreen it removed everything in a couple of sweeps of the wipers.

Just bought another bottle from C&S ready for winter - a 250ml bottle for less than a fiver makes 25 litres :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Sounds a little odd, but i've been using about 50ml of last touch into both our cars washer bottles, its worked well, also, use de-ionised water to prvent lots of horrible spotting.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The VW/SEAT stuff I use is pretty good in summer and winter.:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Sounds a little odd, but i've been using about 50ml of last touch into both our cars washer bottles, its worked well, also, use de-ionised water to prvent lots of horrible spotting.


Quick Detail as you drive quickly (QD-DQ) 



donnyboy said:


> The VW/SEAT stuff I use is pretty good in summer and winter.:thumb:


I read that quickly and thought you meant upholstery cleaner


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

parish said:


> Einszett Kristallklar. Superb stuff. First time I used it after using several others that all failed to shift the [email protected] of my windscreen it removed everything in a couple of sweeps of the wipers.
> 
> Just bought another bottle from C&S ready for winter - a 250ml bottle for less than a fiver makes 25 litres :thumb:


:thumb: Best stuff ever!!!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i got some stuff from lidl called g5 or something. has the same measuring cap as the einzett. its pretty good for 79p.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

detailer of panama said:


> i got some stuff from lidl called g5 or something. has the same measuring cap as the einzett. its pretty good for 79p.


Is it a thick green liquid - about the same as Fairy Liquid? If so, could be the same stuff what with Lidl and Einszett both being German


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Einszett Kristallklar


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

mls678 said:


> Einszett Kristallklar


Another one for Einszett Kristallklar. :thumb:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i used to use a drop of Glass cleaner inwith my normal screenwash and never had issues with it, could always try a little more screenwash in the bottle and make sure the wiper bladers are clean! 
if you havent yet, search out a set of 'aero' wiper blades as they are Very good for reducing smearing!


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Try using something like autoglym glass polish if you didn't already - sometimes I find washing the window isn't enough, just a thought.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Used/using Einszett - bloody good stuff!
Don't think I've it too concentrated, but it does smear when splashed/blown onto the roof.
Have the 303 tablets and protectant - the latter is very good when wiped on the blades.
Also got the Liqui Moly concentrate - which is identical in bottle design to E and the Lidl one. As all are German, there must be one company doing it for all 3, if not LM for themselves and the other 2.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Ready mixed Halfords stuff is okay. I agree that an occasional polish with the likes of AG glass polish helpsprevent smears. You may also want to get a can of Holts Mixtra traffic film remover. If you are miles away and the windscreen is doing you head in then a spray of that will shift the smears.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Is this Einszett stuff mixed with normal washer solutions or is it used on its own?

I use Carlack polish/sealant, by far the best I've ever used, leaves the glass totally clear and free from residue. Inside and out.

I use Halfords Lemon stuff, with distilled water.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

On its own with water.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

parish said:


> Is it a thick green liquid - about the same as Fairy Liquid? If so, could be the same stuff what with Lidl and Einszett both being German


no mate. same consistency as water.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Can someone let me know where to buy the Einszett stuff please!? :wave:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Isn't Einszett Kristallklar just the wash/cleaning solution, for winter antifreeze you need the one called Frost?

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=128

And Klar is available from here

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=132

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=100


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i use the 1z stuff too. from the GB that we had on here ages ago


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

Can 6you get big bottles of klar from anywhere?


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

parish said:


> Is it a thick green liquid - about the same as Fairy Liquid? If so, could be the same stuff what with Lidl and Einszett both being German


Think you mean the W5 stuff from Lidl? It's pretty watery but blody good. I did read on here that the ingredients are pretty similar to the Einszett stuff, but can't find the post :wall:

I've been using it for the past six months in my car and it's good stuff, and for the price I'm definately not complaining. Only drawback is that even if I triple the recommended strength when diluting it, then if it's really, really cold then it'll freeze up... But that could just be the washer jets and not the main bottle.

Definately worth a punt in milder months anyway! :thumb:

Jezza


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

I heard of people using megs glass cleaner concentrate.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Only problem with the Einszett is it's no antifreeze properties as I found out last week when it was below freezing overnight.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

MIXRA.... excellent stuff but I have been unable to source it for a number of years. Anyone got a supplier?


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Sonax winter stuff and it's safe with fan jets too


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use tesco screenwash,dont have any gripes about it.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Is the Einszett ok with fanjets?!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Mossman said:


> Is the Einszett ok with fanjets?!


Don't see why it shouldn't since there'd be a not on the bottle about such uses, which to my knowledge, there isn't.
A quick e-mail to www.einszett.co.uk should provide a ********** answer - but I can't see how or why a company would develop a general product unsuited to a certain portion of their potential market audience.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a very good point - the only reason I asked is that I was reading on the Skoda forums about this very thing and some people saying that there was special stuff to use with fanjets.
Cheers!
Jon


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Mossman said:


> That is a very good point - the only reason I asked is that I was reading on the Skoda forums about this very thing and some people saying that there was special stuff to use with fanjets.
> Cheers!
> Jon


Just go to your local VAG brand dealers parts counter, its £2.30a litre at my local VW dealer, works very well, & smells quit good too.

It contains a water softener to stop the fans "scaling" & becoming blocked.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Ta muchly!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Only problem with the Einszett is it's no antifreeze properties as I found out last week when it was below freezing overnight.


your using the wrong one then.


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

Mix some of the einszett Anti-Frost Windscreen Cleaner Concentrate in with it.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Transit said:


> Mix some of the einszett Anti-Frost Windscreen Cleaner Concentrate in with it.


Thanks for that, when I bought the Kristallklar I'm pretty sure nobody was stocking that.

When the current bottle of Einszett runs out I may just get the stuff VW used to sell, always seemed cheap enough and very effective.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Jace said:


> Just go to your local VAG brand dealers parts counter, its £2.30a litre at my local VW dealer, works very well, & smells quit good too.
> 
> It contains a water softener to stop the fans "scaling" & becoming blocked.


Thats what I use aswell. Its good stuff and pretty well priced.

Works well in the headlamp washers too.:thumb:


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the Sonax winter stuff is the same but cheaper


----------

